# Fotografia infinita....



## Chico3001 (Abr 17, 2009)

Ahora miren esto..... tarda en cargar pero vale la pena... 

http://www.thegreenguide.com/infinite-photograph

Se llama fotografia infinita... una imagen que esta echa de miles de imagenes mas pequeñas que a su vez esta echa de miles de imagenes mas pequeñas... asi hasta el infinito...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Abr 18, 2009)

No creo que sea infinita porque vi muchas imágenes repetidas!


----------



## jorger (Abr 18, 2009)

Mirad lo que puede hacer mi webcam si apunto al monitor    :
http://img22.imageshack.us/my.php?image=imagen004geo.jpg

Un saludo


----------



## unleased! (Abr 18, 2009)

Está bastante bién lo de la fotografía infinita, tarda en cargar debido a que para lograr ese efecto es necesario bastante procesador para hacer los calculos pero está chulo. 
Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 19, 2009)

interesante efecto, lo de la webcam tambien ha de ser muy bueno, lo intentare a ver que dimensiones desconocidas se asoman por mi monitor.

saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 29, 2009)

no se de optica pero en algun momento me dijeron que lo del monitor se le llama punto de fuga


----------



## marioxcc (May 11, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Está bastante bién lo de la fotografía infinita, tarda en cargar debido a que para lograr ese efecto es necesario bastante procesador para hacer los calculos pero está chulo.
> Saludos.


Se debe a todas las imágenes que hay que transmitir por la red, no a el tiempo de proceso nesesario.


----------



## arubaro22 (May 13, 2009)

pongan un espejo frente a otro y miren que pasa


----------

